# What happened to my HC (strange growth pattern)?



## cdaJiv (Sep 4, 2017)

I pulled some Dwarf Baby Tears from my tank because they were failing and put them in one of my emersed grow setups and it started growing in a strange pattern. Is this normal for HC to do this when grown emersed or is this a different plant entirely?

























Also does anyone know if I cut the tip of a leaf off prior to it growing to its full potential will it prohibit the leaf from growing any further?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

for your first question, that's mixed in with another plant. Maybe riccia...?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It does look like riccia is mixed in. Riccia can be an obnoxious weed if you don't want it. That's when it grows at its fastest and best!

Cutting the tip off of a leaf will stop that leaf from growing, but it can also cause the leaf to die. And new leaves will often grow from near the cut location, but that depends entirely on what specific plant it is. I don't recognize the plant in the photo, so I don't know what it will do if you trim a leaf. It is a very nice looking plant!


----------



## amitabh300 (Dec 11, 2017)

cdaJiv said:


> I pulled some Dwarf Baby Tears from my tank because they were failing and put them in one of my emersed grow setups and it started growing in a strange pattern. Is this normal for HC to do this when grown emersed or is this a different plant entirely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those long leaf are a different plant, it's a floating plant of the liverwort genus Riccia, name is Riccia fluitans, they grow very fast, you should separate them, else riccia will over grow HC

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

